# Do you want to start an off-grid community?



## Raw TV (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I wanted to share an awesome opportunity some of you might be interested in:

Raw TV, the makers of the hit Discovery show Gold Rush, are searching for individuals to take part in an exciting new project.

Do you think you embody the spirit of the American pioneer? Are you fed up with the world you live in today and envisage another - better - way to live? Could you see yourself creating and leading a new community, outside the borders of society, built with the frontier grit of your forefathers? If you are passionate about your beliefs and want to share them, not only with those who join you, but also with a TV audience, I would love to talk to you.

Whether this sounds like something you are planning immediately or is a long term dream, please email your contact details and a brief description of your plans to [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

30-40yrs ago I would have been interested!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to talk my wife into it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lord of the flies revisited.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for getting that Mike.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

only to obvious to me.....either that or we think more alike than I thought...lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

either that or we think more alike than I thought...lol

I was thinkin' the same thing.......lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

there you go...........


----------



## Raw TV (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi All,
Just wanted to give you a little update on our project... check out our exciting new trailer promoting our documentary series! If you are interested in joining us, please send us an email to [email protected] We are still seeking participants!

WATCH NOW:





Thanks,
Raw TV


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Raw TV said:


> Hi All,
> Just wanted to give you a little update on our project... check out our exciting new trailer promoting our documentary series! If you are interested in joining us, please send us an email to [email protected] We are still seeking participants!
> 
> WATCH NOW:
> ...


 This link takes us to a sign in page needing password etc..


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> This link takes us to a sign in page needing password etc..


I fixed it for him...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We're pretty much about to do exactly this. See our blog:

http://www.our180.com

We're not really interested in making a reality show about our life though. Quite the opposite really.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> We're pretty much about to do exactly this. See our blog:
> 
> http://www.our180.com
> 
> We're not really interested in making a reality show about our life though. Quite the opposite really.


 Interesting read Chris, quite the independent type as well. Thats scary forging into unknown waters, especialy with a family. Hope things pan out for you. Oh and exactly with the raw tv thing--thats the last thing i would want as well--another reality show with your family under the microscope--kind of a defeatist approach to what youre trying to achieve.


----------

